# Sturgeon fishing outing



## Ralph Smith

If I'm not working, I'd love a shot at a sturg. Hey "Walleye Mike", you have any open seats still? Might do the camp thing also at state park. What night you fishing...fri., sat., or both?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Ralph Smith said:


> If I'm not working, I'd love a shot at a sturg. Hey "Walleye Mike", you have any open seats still? Might do the camp thing also at state park. What night you fishing...fri., sat., or both?


For you Ralph, I got an open seat.

We are fishing Saturday nite.


----------



## Ralph Smith

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> For you Ralph, I got an open seat.
> 
> We are fishing Saturday nite.


Won't know for sure until probobly fri. morning due to the on call work thing. If you do fill the seat no problem. I have my little 14' boat set up if that will work in case you fill it, but would rather be with someone who knows the area at dark since I've never been there. Thanks for the offer Mike, if its available on fri. morning will let you know yeah or neah before noon if thats o.k. Sounds like a great time, hope to make it. If I do, will bring some kind of seafood salad.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Ralph Smith said:


> Won't know for sure until probobly fri. morning due to the on call work thing. If you do fill the seat no problem. I have my little 14' boat set up if that will work in case you fill it, but would rather be with someone who knows the area at dark since I've never been there. Thanks for the offer Mike, if its available on fri. morning will let you know yeah or neah before noon if thats o.k. Sounds like a great time, hope to make it. If I do, will bring some kind of seafood salad.


Sounds fine Ralph. Hope you can make it. Won't be getting our ten limit in 3 hours tho!!!

Dark at nite out there, you bet. No street lights!!!:lol:


----------



## raisinrat

I will be there after doing some guide work in the A.M. for the youth duck hunt. I will have my camera with me so make sure you guys look pretty for me and Jenny.:lol:


----------



## treeman

M&M Bait in New Baltimore is generously donating a flat of crawlers in exchange for us filming a short segment there. We will need just a few people to make the trip down to the store with Jenny. Should take about an hour and fifteen minutes round trip. I will get to the park ahead of time to make sure we have some tables and a grill to use. The day use area is the first right past the entry booth. Raisinrat is also bringing some bait. I also have the better part of a flat.


----------



## Ken Martin

Jim,

I can meet at M&M between 4 and 5. Did Mike mention any other type of bait? He did to me but he might have changed his mind. I am going to go home after the youth duck hunt and swap out gear. I appreciate the offer for the house but we might be going to Harsens in someone else's truck and we can drop off stuff and pick up the boat and fishing stuff. We are also going to bring brownies instead of salad too. I can bring a table if needed, let me know. 

This is my schedule for the weekend:

4:30 am Saturday Leave for Harsens
3:30 pm Saturday Leave for Algonac
7:00 pm Saturday Leave for Launch
4:30 am Sunday Leave for Boy Scout Youth Duck Hunt 
1:00 pm Sunday Turn Lions game on and sleep till Monday morning!

Oh, I start a new job on Monday too. Should be bright eyed and bushy-tailed for the new boss.

Ken


----------



## Ralph Smith

Well, looks like I won't be able to make the outing, hopefully there will be some nice pics It will be on my list for next year of definate things to do. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## mrymar

We plan on fishing Saturday, probable will not make it down to the State Park. Boat will be departing from Flamingo canal ~7pm.

As of right now, I do not have an open seat, but will post on here if that changes. I am bringing my wife, father-in-law, and friend Phil out. It will be Father-in-laws first time. 

Really hope to tie into one as I am on a 4 night skunk streak to start off 2011....

Also rmember to Release the beast!


----------



## salmonslammer

What time are you guys going to hit the ramp? M and M's?

I have to work at 2pm which means I will be getting out anywhere from 230 to 6pm and have to run home to grab the boat... stupid logistics.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## St.Clair Flats Outlaw

We don't have to buy worms?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treeman

salmonslammer said:


> What time are you guys going to hit the ramp? M and M's?
> 
> I have to work at 2pm which means I will be getting out anywhere from 230 to 6pm and have to run home to grab the boat... stupid logistics.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Gonna try to hit the ramp around 7. Gonna try to hit MM as early as possible. Depends on some people arriving early.


----------



## treeman

St.Clair Flats Outlaw said:


> We don't have to buy worms?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You might want to bring some John. Seems like we are going to have a good crowd. They always keep well in the fridge.


----------



## treeman

mrymar said:


> We plan on fishing Saturday, probable will not make it down to the State Park. Boat will be departing from Flamingo canal ~7pm.
> 
> As of right now, I do not have an open seat, but will post on here if that changes. I am bringing my wife, father-in-law, and friend Phil out. It will be Father-in-laws first time.
> 
> Really hope to tie into one as I am on a 4 night skunk streak to start off 2011....
> 
> Also rmember to Release the beast!


I know the feeling about the skunk thing. Seems they may be feeding during a different period than early evening. Taking the first week of October off work. Gonna try during the day. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

El Skunko last nite. Had them jumping all around tho.

Power trim failed too. Might not make it tonite. Seeing what I can do with it today.


----------



## treeman

Looks like about 28 people signed up. Gonna be close on having seats for everyone that wants to fish. Food looks like hot dogs, chips, sucker, catfish, salad, slaw, drinks, maybe some pork, maybe some duck.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Fixed it!!! I should be there.


----------



## Musty Mariner

Good luck gentalman! Weather is going to be good. Also I'm looking forward to seeing pics. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## raisinrat

Leaving Monroe here very soon with a flat of Crawlers after a great morning taking a kid out on his 1st ever waterfowl hunt. I am pulling a 24 hours day today buts its going to so be worth it!

See you guys in a few hours.


----------



## salmonslammer

Missed all the festivities but were fishing!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

